# I più grandi "crimini" della storia della musica. Canzoni rovinate.



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)

*I più grandi "crimini" della storia della musica. Canzoni rovinate.*

Quali sono stati i più grandi crimini perpetrati ai danni della musica. Ovvero, tutte quelle canzoni reinterpretate da altri artisti (non dagli autori del brano) che hanno prodotto dei veri e propri orrori musicali? 

Nella storia ce ne sono stati tantissimi. Da Joe Squillo che "canta" e Led Zeppelin a Mino Reitano che interpreta i Green Day. Passando per la mitologica "E chi se ne frega" di Marco Masini (cover di Nothing Else Matter).

Di seguito, al secondo post, tutti i più grandi crimini musicali di sempre!


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)

Jo Squillo canta Whole Lotta Love dei Led Zeppelin. Video


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)

Gigi D'Alessio canta Imagine di John Lennon


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)

Mino Reitano Cover di Basket Case dei Green Day

Video


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)

Marco Masini "E chi se ne frega"

Video


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)

Wilma De Angelis canta Bad Romance di Lady Gaga (Cover)

Video


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2014)

Questo topic, secondo me, è per la sezione Ufo, Alieni, Misteri e strane creature.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)

Ilona Staller, Cicciolina, canta Satisfaction dei Rolling Stones (Cover)

Video


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)

Claudio Villa canta Yesterday (in italiano)


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)

Pavarotti canta e distrugge Perfect Day di Lou Reed

Video


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicola Di Bari canta Dammi Fuoco, cover di Light My Fire dei Doors 

Video


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Maggio 2014)

aggiungerei questa agli aborti musicali 






comfortably numb dei pink Floyd rifatta dagli scissor sister


----------



## juventino (15 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gigi D'Alessio canta Imagine di John Lennon


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Maggio 2014)

Credo di non avere la forza di ascoltare certi aborti 
Non posso non postare la versione di _Ma il cielo è sempre più blu_ di Giusy Ferreri che ha fatto rivoltare nella tomba il povero Rino 






Ogni volta che la passa(va)no in radio mi sanguina(va)no le orecchie.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Wilma De Angelis canta Bad Romance di Lady Gaga (Cover)
> 
> Video


La migliore tra quelle postate, la vidi in diretta  . _"Dimmi di si, ti voglio bene, dai dimmi di si"_  . Anche se di Mino Reitano, questa è insuperabile e mi sorprendo che non l'avete messa, cover di "The Show Must Go On" 
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/IxJkZnQYPUs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> _"sentite come si suona la chitarra"_


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Maggio 2014)

"E chi se ne frega" è fantasmagorica


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Maggio 2014)

Comunque, per quanto sia una canzone dei miei Radiohead che non apprezzo particolarmente, ci metterei pure la cover di Creep fatta da Vasco Rossi. Per non parlare poi di A wolf at the door rifatta da Dolce Nera, e rinominata per l'occasione "Il luminal d'immenso"


----------

